# Mammal



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Great MIAB sound...smooth build but ordered 3PDT Order Switch  instead of 3PDT breakout board ( my mistake ) ...had e nuff wire to hard wire it got it going..whew ! 

Mike



https://imgur.com/HYL1McE




https://imgur.com/amX6bIQ


Put in a 3PDT order switch..my bad



https://imgur.com/tzEnt3V


Glad i had e nuff wire to wire it this way...it was pretty easy actually


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## phi1 (Oct 6, 2019)

And what’s great is, its a 2 for 1. The Rockett blue note is the exact same schematic, except for a 50k gain pot, and some different filter values on the hot switch. So if you read any great reviews on the blue note, just turn you gain knob in the low range and your there!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Oh cool thanks for the great info !


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great


Thanks Barry !


----------



## HamishR (Oct 7, 2019)

On the schematic I have the Blue Note uses 470K resistors from pins 8 + 4 to the Vref, so there are 3 x 470K resistors in total.  In the Animal there are 47K resistors from pins 8 + 4 to Vref.  Apart from that, as phi1 says it's just the gain pot and hot switch bits which are different.  Not sure how much difference the voltage dividers make but thought it helpful to point out.   

And then there isn't too much difference between the Animal and the Caliber 45 (my favourite) and the Majestic.  I wonder if it would be possible to design a board which could be easily adapted for all of the models?  FWIW I never use the hot switches.  I am happy to provide more details if required.  The Caliber 45 sounds a lot like the Animal but has slightly less gain and fizz. So good with a Gibson!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice job, Mike!


----------

